
Android piracy stats after my first month on Google Play - vivaladav
http://www.simbettingfootball.com/2016/07/how-android-piracy-is-affecting-sim-betting-football/
======
transfire
I wonder if you have a higher rate of piracy b/c the app involves gambling?

Also, it boggles my mind that it could be so easy to fake a credit card. Isn't
this something Google and CC companies should be preventing?

